# Rustoleum High Heat Paint inside smoker



## quinngarcia (Apr 27, 2017)

Sprayed inside my smoker in a monumental lapse of judgement.  What's best way to remove it short of sandblasting?  Would seasoning it be sufficient?  Can I buy a chemical or something?  Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2017)

Which high heat paint....  I don't think a fire would be enough to remove all the chemicals that make the paint "high heat"...

Sandblast it...


----------



## seenred (May 1, 2017)

Short of sandblasting, I suppose you could remove it with an angle grinder and flap disc.  Pretty labor intensive, but it'd probably get the job done.

Red


----------



## gary s (May 1, 2017)

Do you have a weed burner ?  If so try it,  That much heat and flame directly to the paint should burn it off. Do a spot and see. That would be the easiest .

Gary


----------

